# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشهدی های عزیز مدرسه یکان نروید!

## GUST

.....

----------


## JavADiiI74

چه تاپیک پر محتوایی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> تاپیک مشخصه ! دوستان اصلا اگر اصل تاپیک رو بخواید مدرسه غیرانتفاعی نروید! 
> همش دزدی و چپاوله ! ما که مشاوره برنداشتیم ! یک مشاوره آورده بودن 400.000 تومن از بچه های مردم گرفت دو هفته رفت کربلا
> دو هفته رفت آنتالیا  و ..... 
> 6.400 شهریه گرفتن بعد 10 تومن میگیرن برای صدور اشتغال به تحصیل گواهینامه ... 5تومن میگیرن برای دادن مدارک ! من الان زنگ زدم به آموزش و پرورش گفتن اصلا مجاز نیستن! حالا یک کاری میکنم آموزش و پرورش خشتکشونو بکشونه رو سرشون! 
> خلاصه پاتون رو توی این مدارس غیرانتفاعی نزارین که همشون دزدن والسلام


70 80 درصد غیرانتفاعی ها داستانشون همینه و هدفشون سر کیسه کردن ملته ، اما خب بازم غیرانتفاعی داریم تا غیرانتفاعی

حالا این یکان کجای مشهد هست؟

----------


## GUST

> 70 80 درصد غیرانتفاعی ها داستانشون همینه و هدفشون سر کیسه کردن ملته ، اما خب بازم غیرانتفاعی داریم تا غیرانتفاعی
> 
> حالا این یکان کجای مشهد هست؟


سجاد بهارستان 4  :Yahoo (4): منم خوب سرکیسه شون کردم ! 3.500.000 تخفیف گرفتم 2.500.000 بیشتر بهشون ندادم !

----------


## Amin-jh

واقعا تعجب میکنم کسایی هستن که انقد برای درس خرج میکنن
ما مدرسمون 150 هزار تومن میگیره اونم من هنوز 50 تومنشو ندادم.
دادا مدرسه غیر انتفایی برات درس نمیخونه ک
خودت باید بشینی بخونی 
اصن به نظر من هر چیزی،هرچیزی به جز کتاب و یک مداد حاشیه هست  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> واقعا تعجب میکنم کسایی هستن که انقد برای درس خرج میکنن
> ما مدرسمون 150 هزار تومن میگیره اونم من هنوز 50 تومنشو ندادم.
> دادا مدرسه غیر انتفایی برات درس نمیخونه ک
> خودت باید بشینی بخونی 
> اصن به نظر من هر چیزی،هرچیزی به جز کتاب و یک مداد حاشیه هست


اونوریام نیست حاجی  :Yahoo (35): .............معلم 30% میتونه بهت کمک کنه

----------


## GUST

من همون زمان که همین 2 تومنن هم میخواستم بدم واسه مدرسه هی میگفتم مدرسه حاشیه است!  :Yahoo (4): قبول نکردن خانواده

----------


## politician

> واقعا تعجب میکنم کسایی هستن که انقد برای درس خرج میکنن
> ما مدرسمون 150 هزار تومن میگیره اونم من هنوز 50 تومنشو ندادم.
> دادا مدرسه غیر انتفایی برات درس نمیخونه ک
> خودت باید بشینی بخونی 
> اصن به نظر من هر چیزی،هرچیزی به جز کتاب و یک مداد حاشیه هست


 همیشه اینطورنیست همین مدرسه های تیزهوشان که شهریه میلیونی میگیرن واقعاامکانات هم میدن بعلاوه فضای رقابتی خیلی زیاده وهمین یه امتیازه وخروجی آزمون های تجربی کانون هم نگاه کنی توترازبالاهااکثراتیزهوشان  ی وغیرانتفاعیه باکیفیته ومدارس دولتی انگشت شمارن

----------


## rezagmi

> همیشه اینطورنیست همین مدرسه های تیزهوشان که شهریه میلیونی میگیرن واقعاامکانات هم میدن بعلاوه فضای رقابتی خیلی زیاده وهمین یه امتیازه وخروجی آزمون های تجربی کانون هم نگاه کنی توترازبالاهااکثراتیزهوشان  ی وغیرانتفاعیه باکیفیته ومدارس دولتی انگشت شمارن


تیزهوشان شهریه میلیونی؟؟؟؟
نه والا
من پارسال موقع تصویه بهم گفتن 40 هزار بابت کلاس عربی سال چعارم بدهی داری همین
ی بار هم سال اول 250 تومن داده بودم ولاغیر :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mahdi.khadem

دلیل نمیشه که هر کی تو تیز هوشان باشه موفقه که
بیشتر به علت جو رقابته :Yahoo (1):

----------


## politician

> تیزهوشان شهریه میلیونی؟؟؟؟
> نه والا
> من پارسال موقع تصویه بهم گفتن 40 هزار بابت کلاس عربی سال چعارم بدهی داری همین
> ی بار هم سال اول 250 تومن داده بودم ولاغیر


​حتمابی کیفیت بوده آخه تیزهوشانای مشهدکه الان میشناسم ملیونی شهریه میگیرن وخروجی های عالی دارن

----------


## ََARMAN

مدیر بدبختمون از اول سال 50نومن میخواد نمیده هیچکی. چن روزه هم داریم نقشه میریزیم چجوری بریم کارناممونو بگیریم اونوخ ملت میلیونی میدن

----------


## rezagmi

> ​حتمابی کیفیت بوده آخه تیزهوشانای مشهدکه الان میشناسم ملیونی شهریه میگیرن وخروجی های عالی دارن


کیفیت نمیدونم
کلاس ما دوتا دندون پزشکی 6تا پزشکی ی دونه داروسازی قبولی داشت بقیه هم جز یکی دو نفر که زبان و هنر انتخاب رشته کردن پیرا پزشکی
11ریاضی منطقه دو هم مدرسه ما بود،از کلاس اونها هم 10 12 نفر تهران میخونن بقیه هم برق و مکانیک تبریز و ارومیه و..
*پول تضمین کیفیت نمیکنه،کیفیت رو اولیای مدرسه و معلمان در تعامل با والدین به ارمغان میارن

----------

